# Spanish/Finnish: gracias por el maravilloso fin de semana



## paolanay

gracias por el maravilloso fin de semana, por tu dedicacion, por tus infinitas atenciones, nunca pense que te tuvieramos cosas en comun.-
eres muy tierno, y debo confesar que me hicistes sentir muy bien.-
Gracias de nuevo por todo
Espero que la oportunidad de repetirlo no sea muy lejana.-


----------



## ILT

Hola Paola:

Bienvenida a los foros. Si nos brindas tu intento de traducción, con gusto te ayudaremos a corregirla; pero tengo una duda, ¿quieres la traducción al inglés o al finlandés? No entiendo eso de "en fines" 

Saludos


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Paola,

Bienvenida a WR.

Te invito a leer algunas de las reglas.

* Las normas del foro de Word Reference*
.../
 2. Sea educado
 Se agradecen el uso de palabras como "hola", "por favor" y "gracias".

 3. Busque primero la respuesta en el diccionario. Está en la parte superior derecha de cada página.

4. Ponga la frase o palabra a preguntar en el título del mensaje. Evite títulos del estilo "Ayuda por favor" "¿Cómo se dice esto?" "Soy nuevo" "¿Existe esta palabra?" y similares.

Hay mas aquí.

Saludos!


----------



## paolanay

hola gracias por responder!!!! buenoidealmente me gustaria al finlandes 
gracias 


			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Paola:
> 
> Bienvenida a los foros. Si nos brindas tu intento de traducción, con gusto te ayudaremos a corregirla; pero tengo una duda, ¿quieres la traducción al inglés o al finlandés? No entiendo eso de "en fines"
> 
> Saludos


----------



## paolanay

Hola, Disculpa por no haber tenido estas consideraciones antes , estaba con muchotrabajo se qu enoes disculpa , pero gracias por la correccion de buenos modales
Bye, muchas gracias


----------



## ILT

paolanay said:
			
		

> *H*ola*, **¡**¡**¡**¡*gracias por responder!!!! *B*ueno*, *idealmente me gustar*í*a al finland*é*s*.*
> *G*racias


Hola paolanay:

Como este foro de Vocabulario General es de inglés/español, voy a mover tu hilo al foro Other Languages, donde seguro te podrán ayudar.  Como el finlandés no tiene su propio foro, sólo hay que poner Spanish/Finish antes de la frase con la cual necesitas ayuda.  En esta ocasión te la cambio yo, y para las siguientes ya sabes 
Y perdona las correcciones a tu texto en español, pero es práctica aquí que para ayudar a quienes están aprendiendo nuestro bello idioma lo escribimos tan correctamente como podemos 

Saludos


----------



## paolanay

Hola, Muchas gracias por tus atenciones y dedicación, te pido disculpes mi ignorancia con respecto al sitio, agradecería mucho que tu guia para aprender a manejarme mejor.-
Muchas gracias por todo.-

 Como este foro de Vocabulario General es de inglés/español, voy a mover tu hilo al foro Other Languages, donde seguro te podrán ayudar. Como el finlandés no tiene su propio foro, sólo hay que poner Spanish/Finish antes de la frase con la cual necesitas ayuda. En esta ocasión te la cambio yo, y para las siguientes ya sabes 
Y perdona las correcciones a tu texto en español, pero es práctica aquí que para ayudar a quienes están aprendiendo nuestro bello idioma lo escribimos tan correctamente como podemos 

Saludos[/quote]


----------



## paolanay

Hola otra vez!!!!
quizas tu podrías traducirlo al inglés y asi ayudarme, ya que yo pienso que me costará encontrar ayuda.-
Muchas gracias
Paola 



			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola paolanay:
> 
> Como este foro de Vocabulario General es de inglés/español, voy a mover tu hilo al foro Other Languages, donde seguro te podrán ayudar. Como el finlandés no tiene su propio foro, sólo hay que poner Spanish/Finish antes de la frase con la cual necesitas ayuda. En esta ocasión te la cambio yo, y para las siguientes ya sabes
> Y perdona las correcciones a tu texto en español, pero es práctica aquí que para ayudar a quienes están aprendiendo nuestro bello idioma lo escribimos tan correctamente como podemos
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Ilmo

paolanay said:
			
		

> gracias por el maravilloso fin de semana, por tu dedicacion, por tus infinitas atenciones, nunca pense que te tuvieramos cosas en comun.-
> eres muy tierno, y debo confesar que me hicistes sentir muy bien.-
> Gracias de nuevo por todo
> Espero que la oportunidad de repetirlo no sea muy lejana.-


 
Kiitos ihanasta viikonlopusta, antaumuksestasi, loputtomista huomaavaisuuksistasi, en ollut osannut ajatellakaan, että meillä olisi niin paljon yhteistä.
Olet hyvin hellä, ja minun täytyy tunnustaa, että sait minut tuntemaan oloni hyväksi.
Kiitos vielä kerran kaikesta.
Toivon, ettei tilaisuus sen toistamiseen olisi kovin kaukana.
 
He mandado la traducción directamente a Paolanay.


----------

